# Challenge.....



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2012)

Any of you boys going to play again.

I was pulling for Old School last year ya did GREAT!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 12, 2012)

Team 38 will be back at it this year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey do any of yall use a whisker bisket or a pin sight with a peep hole? Just asken!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2012)

Team 38 will be ready!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 12, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Team 38 will be ready!



sho is be...team 38


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 12, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey do any of yall use a whisker bisket or a pin sight with a peep hole? Just asken!



You are kidding, aren't you?


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey do any of yall use a whisker bisket or a pin sight with a peep hole? Just asken!



Nope, just shoot'em off the shelf and looking at what I am shooting at.



Barry Duggan said:


> You are kidding, aren't you?


----------



## robert carter (Jul 13, 2012)

My Uncle used to get whiskers in his biscut when he ate but he had a heck of a beard.....


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 13, 2012)

I am guessin Team Longbow might play again!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2012)

I might play this year if a team doesn't mind having a geezer as a member.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in if'n I'm still invited.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey I have a question. Do yall have the quiver on the side of your bows? or is it on your hip?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 14, 2012)

Some do it eather way it's just what you like


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 16, 2012)

Just for funsies, I think us stick bow types ought to have a little "trophy spike" contest amongst ourselves. 6" or better, on one side, to qualify.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 16, 2012)

Im in


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Im in



Good deal!

Hey crossbows have been around for 100s of years,if they have no sights are they consider a traditional cross bow? Thanks for joining!


----------



## devolve (Jul 16, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just for funsies, I think us stick bow types ought to have a little "trophy spike" contest amongst ourselves. 6" or better, on one side, to qualify.



im in


----------



## robert carter (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the spike contest....thats more of my kind of deer.After all they are all 8 points at heart.RC


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2012)

Spike=Traditional 11 pointer


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2012)

yep 11pts, good luck to yall maybe 1 of yall will get a cowhorn!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2012)

I think spikes score more this year in the challenge!
50ty for the deer
5 per point=10
spread 6"=6
longest point say 7"
equals  73 points

Yeap thats what it scores now.
Last year it was

10 per pt = 20
spread =6 
longest pt say 7"
total=33

Thats a differents of 40ty points!!!

Just think if you killed a five pt!!!!!! how much it would score!!!

Verify all of this please with Mr. Billy (BowChilling)

Happy hunting.....


----------



## lincobowhunter (Jul 20, 2012)

How do you join a team? I would love to join the festivities.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 21, 2012)

If u use Trad. bows just start a thread" looking fo a team" And start it soon on here!!!>>---->  Good luck!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 21, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just for funsies, I think us stick bow types ought to have a little "trophy spike" contest amongst ourselves. 6" or better, on one side, to qualify.



How do you think this one would do?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 21, 2012)

I think he will just do fine! I love deer meat andhe has some good hams! >>----->


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 21, 2012)

Yall joining up!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2012)

The team leader for team 38 already has a few tied up! 
GO BAM BAM


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 21, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> How do you think this one would do?



Sweeet...a genuine poop and yawn
Just hope he don't branch out...


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 21, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Yall joining up!



Yeah we joining just got to send in oney



Dennis said:


> The team leader for team 38 already has a few tied up!
> GO BAM BAM



Hope it works out. 



Barry Duggan said:


> Sweeet...a genuine poop and yawn
> Just hope he don't branch out...



Maybe he wont.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 22, 2012)

This one branched out!
Hes to old now to shoot


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 22, 2012)

Good grief thats a good buck. I think he would do.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 25, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Good grief thats a good buck. I think he would do.



Thats just one of several she has.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Where missing yall*

We are waiting for the grand entry

Hey any of yall use rage broad heads , I seen where 1 caveman did! He killed a Trantasoriusrex or something like that And a big bat looken thing!
The weeemeens where impressed!


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

I need some rules and information before I agree to a challenge.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> We are waiting for the grand entry
> 
> Hey any of yall use rage broad heads , I seen where 1 caveman did! He killed a Trantasoriusrex or something like that And a big bat looken thing!
> The weeemeens where impressed!



Checks in the mail.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Rules!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698082

Sign-up place!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698082

And any other info you need!

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=45

We would enjoy the trad boys there! And yes T.P. you are envited back! I get a kick out of you!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Good deal!


----------

